# Closed Caption stuck in ON position.



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Running iOS 9.02 on an iPad with current TiVo app. I turned on Closed Captioning earlier in the week, and the now captions continue to appear on the screen, even when the on-screen indicator is off.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From another thread on the same subject...



SugarBowl said:


> I went to settings, general, accessibility, subtitles&captions. I then toggled the Closed Captions +SDH on and off. That seems to have fixed the tivo app.


----------



## MVMike (May 21, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> From another thread on the same subject...


12/31/16 - This iOS Tivo App problem still exists on 12/31/16 using App v3.7.3 on an iPad running iOS 10.2. With a new Tivo Bolt streaming to the iOS App the Closed Captions are always on. Toggling CC doesn't help. There are no more Accesability settings in the Tivo App as noted in the 2015 thread.


----------

